# France - Mainly Hot & Sunny With Snow in La Bresse



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just had a Snow forecast for La Bresse.

Meanwhile, France and Northern Spain are basking in Autumn Sunshine.

With the exception of Brittany, where we are heading soon (forecast long term looks good). Weather looks good.

Anyone around these parts?

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nice and sunny and warm down here as well. :lol: :lol: :lol: Windows wide open, about to sit down on the patio with coffee now have done morning chores.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

1Grey up here Cabby


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Red hot here in Calpe Spain on a nice new aire with electric toilets and water 9 euros a night


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Not long back from Calp


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Amydan: "with electric toilets"

Shocking!

Teemyob: That pink/white striped awning of yours needs sorting - it's at a funny angle!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Brill here in Benicassim too :sunny:


----------



## wasp2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Amydan is the aire near the town? Is there vacancies, and can you give me the co_ordinates thanks Peter.


----------



## wasp2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Amydan is the aire near the town? Is there vacancies, and can you give me the co_ordinates thanks Peter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been 23c and sunny at gatville Phare near barfleur, Normandy but a bit windy.

Been in Brittany and now Normandy for three weeks now Trev and the weather has been pretty good really. People still swimming in the sea here.

The nights and mornings have been really mild as well which is good as the fire ignitions knackered. 

If you need any suggestions of places to stop in Brittany let me know. Still a few vans about but nowhere is busy.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Aire in Calpe is in town in between Aldi and Mercadonna. There are plenty of spaces at moment and the weather is really hot. Its called Mediterraneo camper area. Not got the co ordinates Sorry


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Just north of Limoges (mid-west France) loveley weather, cloudless. Recorded 26 C this afternoon.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

lucky 8astards


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Madame meteo said we will be " flirting with 32 degrees today "...  
It has been a loooong and beautiful summer.

Be aware that French kids are on holiday next week. All three regions at the same time and with the weather in the south being so good...expect traffic.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Rain last night and early this morning, however, 
the sun has got it's hat on hip hip hooray,the sun has got it's hat on and it's coming out to play. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Tidying out the log cabin, fire lit, raining.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Warm and sunny here in Berlin!

Val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Tart!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just bimbled through sunny Limousin up to La Tour d'Auvergne where it is forecast to drop to 9C on Wednesday and 2C that night. Better pack a full rucksack for the mountain hike.

Back up to 20 and sunny after that though!

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev

Watch you don't run over my old exhaust at tour de Auvergne. It well off there end of July.

Currently wilding up on the cliffs at Longues sur Mer looking down at a rather stormy Mulberry harbour. It's blowing a right hooley.

For sure we will be on our own tonight as you know what the French are like for watching telly. No dishes up here tonight! 

Still dead mild though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Are you touring on the back of your advertising revenue Barry?


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Heavy rain though no wind in Berlin!

Val


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No Trev, I'm broke. New exhaust, leisure battery and a knackered scooter had blown the budget. I'm going to ask virtual periscope to put a donate button on the forum as we haven't enough fuel to get to Calais let alone North Yorkshire.


----------

